# Is browsing Ashley Madison better or worse than watching porn?



## The_Traveler (Aug 31, 2015)

Is browsing Ashley Madison better or worse than watching porn?
(10 credits)
discuss


----------



## runnah (Aug 31, 2015)

I surf christianmingle.com because that is where the really freaky folks hang out!

But yeah as a married man it's worse to go on Ashley Madison. That site there is an implied intent to cheat. Porn is just there to get off, nothing more.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 31, 2015)

Ashley would be worse, unless it's mutually agreed upon.  Different strokes, different folks.

I guess the type of porn could make someone go ballistic also.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 31, 2015)

you realize* none *of the women on AM are real, right?


----------



## sashbar (Aug 31, 2015)

Lew, you need to add another option: Who the hell is Ashley Madison?


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 31, 2015)

Braineack said:


> you realize* none *of the women on AM are real, right?


 
Man, guys are out there killing themselves over fake women?  WTH.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 31, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Is browsing Ashley Madison better or worse than watching porn?
> (10 credits)
> discuss


 
Okay, just figured out what the credits reference was all about.  I thought I was hip.


----------



## Designer (Aug 31, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Is browsing Ashley Madison better or worse than watching porn?
> (10 credits)
> discuss


What would one browse for?  Is that something like a pickup site?


----------



## limr (Aug 31, 2015)

sashbar said:


> Lew, you need to add another option: Who the hell is Ashley Madison?





Designer said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Is browsing Ashley Madison better or worse than watching porn?
> ...



Ashley Madison is a website where married people go to find partners for extra-marital affairs. It was recently hacked and a bunch of names of members were made public.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 31, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > you realize* none *of the women on AM are real, right?
> ...


Yes.  All the women were staff members that were paid to string the men along and keep paying.  They always happened to be "busy that day" when an actual hookup was to take place. 

It is a glorified sex phone hotline...

using tapatalk.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 31, 2015)

Just don't give them your credit card number because if you did, then the whole world has a copy of it.  LOL


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 31, 2015)

Braineack said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


 
Man,  my wife would be more pissed if I was not getting anything for the money.  Glad I like video games and photography crap.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 31, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Just don't give them your credit card number because if you did, then the whole world has a copy of it.  LOL


 
No kidding.  I should have just continued shopping at Target instead.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh here we go. This should be good.

I never really thought porn was that bad. Sex is a bodily function. Don't like it? Don't watch porn! Can't say I HAVEN'T watched it (90% of men have watched porn, the remaining 10% were lying), but don't really have a need for it.

Ashley Madison has always amused me. The truth is 80% of marriages deal with infidelity. 40% of women and 60% of men have cheated on someone at some point (I gotta figure out where I got that statistic-it was a good source though), so something like Ashely Madison was bound to pop up.


----------



## Designer (Aug 31, 2015)

limr said:


> Ashley Madison is a website where married people go to find partners for extra-marital affairs. It was recently hacked and a bunch of names of members were made public.


I heard about the hack, but I had no idea what it was for or why anybody would give them any information.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 31, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Oh here we go. This should be good.
> 
> I never really thought porn was that bad. Sex is a bodily function. Don't like it? Don't watch porn! Can't say I HAVEN'T watched it (90% of men have watched porn, the remaining 10% were lying), but don't really have a need for it.
> 
> Ashley Madison has always amused me. The truth is 80% of marriages deal with infidelity. 40% of women and 60% of men have cheated on someone at some point (I gotta figure out where I got that statistic-it was a good source though), so something like Ashely Madison was bound to pop up.


 
I would have thought this thread would have blown up by now.  However, with those stats you listed I'm guessing some folks are hiding under beds right now.  Okay, well maybe sofa's instead of beds.


----------



## terri (Aug 31, 2015)

Braineack said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Interesting.   Just how do you know that, exactly?


----------



## Braineack (Aug 31, 2015)

My wife sent me this article: Almost None of the Women in the Ashley Madison Database Ever Used the Site [Updated]

using tapatalk.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 31, 2015)

Braineack said:


> My wife sent me this article: Almost None of the Women in the Ashley Madison Database Ever Used the Site [Updated]
> 
> using tapatalk.


I've always wondered if members here are also fake,
matter of fact, I think your profile is fake ?!?!

Do you really know what a camera is or are you copy/pasting from wikipedia ?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 31, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > My wife sent me this article: Almost None of the Women in the Ashley Madison Database Ever Used the Site [Updated]
> ...


This is Chatbot 9 to control.  We had another one finally figure it out.  Schedule for immediate termination.  Release the ninja squirrels.  I say again, release the ninja squirrels.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (Sep 1, 2015)

Don't know.

Intentionally get caught watching pornographic by your other half, Dee what happens.

Then intentionally get caught browsing the Ashley Madison site by them.

Probably you'll get a definitive idea of which is worse then


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 1, 2015)

Why do either when there are horny singles in your area (thanks banner ads )


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)

I think that anyone that actually looks at the list to see if their spouse is listed has bigger issues, like trust, to deal with in the relationship.

Also, while I don't agree with the site, I do not think it was 'right' to release the information. Those people had an expectation of privacy. Just like everyone that uses their credit card in any store or online. Why is it 'right' to release names but not credit cards?

In addition, there were people from all over the world on the site. In areas where cheating, including both by the heterosexual and LGBT communities, may be punishable by crimes much harsher than a significant other's frying pan. Women/LGBT will likely be disproportionately punished, especially in repressive countries, and blackmail will probably be present. The punishment doesn't fit the 'crime'.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2015)

they released the last 4 digits of the credit cards
but who knows .. maybe they sold off the full CC information to others.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 1, 2015)

what's wrong with watching porn?


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## otherprof (Sep 1, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Oh here we go. This should be good.
> 
> I never really thought porn was that bad. Sex is a bodily function. Don't like it? Don't watch porn! Can't say I HAVEN'T watched it (90% of men have watched porn, the remaining 10% were lying), but don't really have a need for it.
> 
> Ashley Madison has always amused me. The truth is 80% of marriages deal with infidelity. 40% of women and 60% of men have cheated on someone at some point (I gotta figure out where I got that statistic-it was a good source though), so something like Ashely Madison was bound to pop up.


Statistically speaking, 90% of what you find on the internet is false. The rest is porn.


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Buckster (Sep 1, 2015)

I saw some old, grainy, B&W, silent, 8mm porn when I was in boot camp one night when the company commanders showed it to a couple hundred of us in the smoke break room.  Then I saw Deep Throat and The Devil in Miss Jones one night with a bunch of other sailors at some theater when we went ashore once.  While it was eye-opening, overall I was pretty unimpressed both times, actually.

About 10 years later, after VHS tapes came out, my wife introduced me to porn again and we enjoyed it together fairly often, adding to our own pleasures and teaching us new tricks to play with.

I think that anything a couple shares together is fine, and that goes for porn or Ashley Madison, or any other kind of sexual outlet.  I think if someone needs to hide something about themselves from their significant other however, there's a problem that needs to be resolved, not hidden away.  If it's watching porn, that should be fairly easy to deal with.  If it's infidelity however, or even the attempt at infidelity by signing onto a website where that's the goal, it's SO MUCH worse.

I never even heard of the A.M. thing until it hit the news, and to me it's been nothing but a barrel of laughs.  I get the whole expectation of privacy thing, but in the end, I've no sympathy for cheaters, nor those who are trying unsuccessfully to cheat.  It's just not right to do that to the person they claim to love and treasure.  It's not in any way fair to them.  They should have a serious conversation about how they feel with their significant other instead of acting on urges, and they, as a couple, should come to terms with it, one way or the other.

I also can't stand hypocrites, and that's been my favorite part of this - the outing of hypocrites.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2015)

It really depends on the individual relationship. Some couples watch or read porn openly. Some couples even go as far as actively "swinging".

The problem is when one individual takes issue with the sexual practices and preferences of the other. But this is true no matter what.


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)

Buckster said:


> I get the whole expectation of privacy thing, but in the end, I've no sympathy for cheaters, nor those who are trying unsuccessfully to cheat.



I have little sympathy for hypocrites, but we're setting a very dangerous precedence and walking a very slippery slope. It's ok to release certain information but not other information? Where does it stop? Who decides where it stops?

Is it ok to release names/addresses of people who may partake in a certain religion that's different than yours? What about a list of names and their respective races? Or names and their sexual preference? What about a list of gun owners and addresses? What about a list of people that have various diseases or mental issues?

The list can go on. This information was supposed to be private. Whether we agree with their actions or not, that's not for us to decide. 

Maybe we should just get out our pitchforks now for the next public lynching. We don't know who it'll be, but don't worry, just follow the pack of people and start yelling. We'll fit right in.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 1, 2015)

waday said:


> Maybe we should just get out our pitchforks now for the next public lynching. We don't know who it'll be, but don't worry, just follow the pack of people and start yelling. We'll fit right in.



Umm.. actually were out of pitchforks.  And torches.  Nobody reordered them.  We don't even have any tar left, I think were down to like 4 or 5 feathers at most.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 1, 2015)

Braineack said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Its a case of a thousands monkeys at a thousand typewriters with theses sites.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2015)

I told Wifey that TPF is The Porn Forum and that she should join me in the shenanigans.  She signed up, checked it out, made sure it was safe, and then left me alone to enjoy my porn alone.  Occasionally, I will say "Honey come here, you have to see what they are saying/doing in the Porn Forum." She checks it out and tells ME "you should not have typed that, just leave it alone; if you don't, I will take your porn away".


----------



## Buckster (Sep 1, 2015)

waday said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > I get the whole expectation of privacy thing, but in the end, I've no sympathy for cheaters, nor those who are trying unsuccessfully to cheat.
> ...


Sorry, but I don't buy into slippery slope arguments.

But since you obviously do buy into slippery slope arguments, ponder these: Should we condemn a woman who informs her lover's wife that his "out of town trips" are actually at her house on the other side of town?  Should we condemn the wife for violating his privacy when she picks his phone up off the kitchen counter when it pings, and sees the "private" message from his lover about how she can't wait to be naked with him later that afternoon?

Oh!  The humanity!  Where does it all end???!!!


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Sorry, but I don't buy into slippery slope arguments.
> 
> But since you obviously do buy into slippery slope arguments, ponder these: Should we condemn a woman who informs her lover's wife that his "out of town trips" are actually at her house on the other side of town?  Should we condemn the wife for violating his privacy when she picks his phone up off the kitchen counter when it pings, and sees the "private" message from his lover about how she can't wait to be naked with him later that afternoon?
> 
> Oh!  The humanity!  Where does it all end???!!!


I don't buy into your argument.

Your argument includes three people--a couple and a lover. Why does anyone else need to get involved that doesn't have to? A lawyer? Probably. A judge? Probably. Harry and Martha down the street? No.

Maybe we should release the names of all those that have Nikons. Those are scary bunch.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2015)

waday said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I don't buy into slippery slope arguments.
> ...



nuh uh...
its the...._*film *_people that are the dangerous ones. 
lurking about with their fixer..


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 1, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> nuh uh...
> its the...._*film *_people that are the dangerous ones.
> lurking about with their fixer..



The film people are back?  Seriously?  Geez.  We just sprayed for them last month too.  Ok, I'll see if we can't get the exterminator back out here.

Lol


----------



## Buckster (Sep 1, 2015)

waday said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I don't buy into slippery slope arguments.
> ...


There's 3 in this too: a couple and a hacker.    The only REAL difference is HOW the party cheated on finds out.  Either way, it violates the "privacy" of the cheater, which is whom you're trying to defend.  Feeling guilty, or something?



waday said:


> Why does anyone else need to get involved that doesn't have to? A lawyer? Probably. A judge? Probably. Harry and Martha down the street? No.


What does "need" have to do with anything at all?

Cheaters usually eventually get caught.  It happens a LOT.  To most, the cheater really has only themselves to blame for their own actions.  But you say it's the fault of whomever tattled on them - THEY are the despicable characters in your world.

Honestly, I find that view and that take on morality and ethics to be pretty sad.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2015)

Steady on lads....
Let's not start this thread down a "circling the drain" direction. Keep it civil please. To help, heres my ferret to lighten the mood.


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)

Buckster said:


> There's 3 in this too: a couple and a hacker.


And the millions of people that read the list? You forgot them. 



Buckster said:


> But you say it's the fault of whomever tattled on them - THEY are the despicable characters in your world.


Whoa, I said that? I don't recall that. When did I say that? I must have been drunk. 

Maybe you're misunderstanding my view here. I'm in no way placing the blame on anyone other than those cheating for the cheating. I don't place any blame on AM for cheating. They simply provided a service that was apparently in high demand.

However, I DO place blame on the hackers for releasing private information. 

Hackers can be quite the despicable characters. I don't think they look like minions at all. I don't know if you've ever had your credit card or personal information stolen, but it's not exactly the nicest and easiest process to go through. While getting a phone call from the bank asking if you've used your credit card at a McDonald's in Russia is kind of funny, it is a little disconcerting. Having to go through months of statements to figure out if any extra charges were added here or there, while spending hours on the phone with the bank, isn't pleasant at all.



pixmedic said:


> Steady on lads....
> Let's not start this thread down a "circling the drain" direction. Keep it civil please. To help, heres my ferret to lighten the mood.



Your ferret is hairier than I thought... And it has a face!


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 1, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Steady on lads....
> Let's not start this thread down a "circling the drain" direction. Keep it civil please. To help, heres my ferret to lighten the mood.
> 
> View attachment 107429


Urban Dictionary: bestiality


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Steady on lads....
> ...



hey man...
whatever floats  your boat.
im not judging you....but....I dont think my ferret is that into you.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 1, 2015)

waday said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > There's 3 in this too: a couple and a hacker.
> ...


Are you trying to claim that it's only because of this list that people other than the one cheated on finds out about the cheating?  Where I come from, there's usually a blow up and every friend and family member of the couple knows about it in short order.

Meanwhile, my understanding is that this published list didn't even include actual names, just email addresses and the last four digits of their cards.  And who cares if BigDude_Smigglebottom@Iwanttodoyourwife.com is in the list, unless you happen to know who the actual owner of that email address is?  It's not like "millions of people that read that list" know or care at all.  They're looking for their own significant others, or public figure hypocrites, that have used their actual known email addresses (which is pretty stupid of the people who signed up, btw).



waday said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > But you say it's the fault of whomever tattled on them - THEY are the despicable characters in your world.
> ...


Ahem... for tattling on the cheaters.  



waday said:


> Hackers can be quite the despicable characters. I don't think they look like minions at all. I don't know if you've ever had your credit card or personal information stolen, but it's not exactly the nicest and easiest process to go through. While getting a phone call from the bank asking if you've used your credit card at a McDonald's in Russia is kind of funny, it is a little disconcerting. Having to go through months of statements to figure out if any extra charges were added here or there, while spending hours on the phone with the bank, isn't pleasant at all.


My bank was hacked about 14 years ago, just before Christmas, and they took all the money out of a LOT of accounts, including mine.  Yeah, it was unpleasant, but all straightened out in about a week.

But I don't think that's the issue here.  They didn't release to the "millions of people that read that list" the information one needs to get at the funds on those credit cards.  So, that's not the issue.

No, what they released to those "millions of people that read the list" is the information that allows individuals to find out if their own significant other, using their own unique and known to the significant other email address, confirmed with the last 4 digits of their unique and known to the significant other CC# - are actively cheating on them, or trying to cheat on them, or wanting to cheat on them.

I don't see how that's really significantly any different than any of the MANY ways people find out that their significant other is cheating on them, MOST by way of "violating" the cheater's "privacy".  If she suspects and checks the website, or if she suspects and checks his phone messages, or if she suspects and puts a GPS in his trunk, or if she suspects and follows him herself, or if she suspects and hires a gumshoe to follow him and take pictures and recordings, what's the real difference?

I just don't see it.


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)

Don't worry mod squad, I'm stepping out of the circle before we hit the drain.


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)

Speaking of drains...


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 1, 2015)

What? No option for surfing the personals on Craigslist looking at the selfies.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 1, 2015)

waday said:


> Don't worry mod squad, I'm stepping out of the circle before we hit the drain.



Good because I think they are busy watching
 "Should I be upset over this "  in the Beyond Basic forum...


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry mod squad, I'm stepping out of the circle before we hit the drain.
> ...


Wasn't going to touch that one, haha.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 1, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry mod squad, I'm stepping out of the circle before we hit the drain.
> ...



You'll be hearing from my attorney.  

Oh, and when you do ask him to start returning my phone calls and emails, will ya?  And maybe see about getting him to drop the restraining order?  Thanks.  Your a peach.

Lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2015)

Hmmm, only 5 votes and not many typed answers to the OP.  Gonna see if I can get Wifey to chime in, get a female perspective.  
She is a capitalist so if Braineack is correct.....cha-ching.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2015)

it doesnt matter where you get your appetite, as long as you come home for dinner.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> it doesnt matter where you get your appetite, as long as you come home for dinner.



And I'm going home right......after I go see if the baby Grebes are riding piggy back on mom and dad.  That nature stuff just gets my appetite all fired up.
I'll even post pictures.


----------



## limr (Sep 1, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> nuh uh...
> its the...._*film *_people that are the dangerous ones.
> lurking about with their fixer..





robbins.photo said:


> The film people are back?  Seriously?  Geez.  We just sprayed for them last month too.  Ok, I'll see if we can't get the exterminator back out here.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2015)

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > nuh uh...
> ...


----------



## limr (Sep 1, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol... you all digital people amuse me. NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF THE FILM SIDE

I just had a thought. So someone's just browsing Ashley Madison... not looking to cheat or get off... why? Like wouldn't the purpose of that website be both?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 1, 2015)

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...





minicoop1985 said:


> Lol... you all digital people amuse me. NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF THE FILM SIDE
> 
> I just had a thought. So someone's just browsing Ashley Madison... not looking to cheat or get off... why? Like wouldn't the purpose of that website be both?



We now return you to Forum Wars II - the Filimees Strike Back

Lol


----------



## Designer (Sep 1, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> nuh uh...
> its the...._*film *_people that are the dangerous ones.
> lurking about with their fixer..


They have FIXER?  

OMG!  why didn't somebody tell me?  

They could fix stuff!  Stuff that maybe we didn't even realize was broken!  

Fix here, fix there, fix every damn thing!  Fix the whole freakin' world, why doncha?


----------



## Designer (Sep 1, 2015)

waday said:


> Speaking of drains...
> 
> View attachment 107435


Yeah that Cyanoacrylate toilet paper is a scream!


----------



## limr (Sep 1, 2015)

Designer said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > nuh uh...
> ...



We could. We just don't feel like it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 1, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> Lol... you all digital people amuse me. NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF THE FILM SIDE?



Ya but the little green guy warned me that if I ever did start down that path, forever would it dominate my destiny.

Of course he also had a thing for Mrs. Piggy.. sooo.. hmmmm....


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Hmmm, only 5 votes and not many typed answers to the OP.  Gonna see if I can get Wifey to chime in, get a female perspective.
> She is a capitalist so if Braineack is correct.....cha-ching.



Okay, she said Ashley Madison is worse because the intent is to cheat.  However, porn can be shared and enjoyed together.
As to Cha-Ching, she said I can do it, just use my Flip Wilson Geraldine voice flip wilson geraldine - Google Search


----------



## limr (Sep 1, 2015)

I agree with wifey - Ashley Madison is worse. Well, worse than most generic porn anyway. Stuff involving animals or kids or rape? Perhaps in that case, I'd rather deal with a cheating spouse.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 2, 2015)

Buckster said:


> I saw some old, grainy, B&W, silent, 8mm porn when I was in boot camp one night when the company commanders showed it to a couple hundred of us in the smoke break room.  Then I saw Deep Throat and The Devil in Miss Jones one night with a bunch of other sailors at some theater when we went ashore once.  While it was eye-opening, overall I was pretty unimpressed both times, actually.
> 
> About 10 years later, after VHS tapes came out, my wife introduced me to porn again and we enjoyed it together fairly often, adding to our own pleasures and teaching us new tricks to play with.
> 
> ...


I also enjoy the outing of hypocrites, and find it funny that supposedly intelligent people would think that anything done via the internet will remain private. I also think that the sex part of this fiasco is titillating, but the essence of the moral issue lies with the breaking of promises and the lying rather than with the sex, or attempts at sex.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 2, 2015)

otherprof said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > I saw some old, grainy, B&W, silent, 8mm porn when I was in boot camp one night when the company commanders showed it to a couple hundred of us in the smoke break room.  Then I saw Deep Throat and The Devil in Miss Jones one night with a bunch of other sailors at some theater when we went ashore once.  While it was eye-opening, overall I was pretty unimpressed both times, actually.
> ...


 
Me too.
The Right-Wing's 20 Biggest Sex Hypocrites


----------



## waday (Sep 2, 2015)

> find it funny that supposedly intelligent people would think that anything done via the internet will remain private.


Just a general comment, not picking on anyone in general, so I removed the reference to that person. Also, my mood is a little piqued by work, so apologies in advance for my curtness, but...

Everyone keeps saying that we find it 'funny' or 'people should realize' that things done via secured network should be public information.

It's not like they were on a public forum using an 'anonymous' username making posts that anyone can see. They were utilizing a service that they believed to be secure. People can't seem to remove their opinions of the end users from the situation at hand. What if they were a bunch of innocent fluffy red pandas? Would you feel differently?

Next time you log into your email, or TPF, or Flickr, or Amazon, or B&H, or your bank, or your credit card, or your website, or anywhere else, and someone steals your password and sells your contact and credit card information, you better just say, "oh well, it was public information anyways". If someone is reading through your emails right now, you better just say, "oh well, it was public information anyways". If someone steals all of your money and you have to spend hours trying to get it back and you lose hours or days of work because of it, you better just say, "oh well, it was public information anyways". 

Because if you don't say that and you get mad or sad, you're a hypocrite.

Sorry. End Rant.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 2, 2015)

waday said:


> > find it funny that supposedly intelligent people would think that anything done via the internet will remain private.
> 
> 
> Just a general comment, not picking on anyone in general, so I removed the reference to that person. Also, my mood is a little piqued by work, so apologies in advance for my curtness, but...
> ...


 
I would simply change the word 'funny' to 'crazy'.  I find it crazy that supposedly intelligent people............
Not sure there is such a thing as a secured network either; particularly if the network is connected to the internet.  Actually, I am sure!


----------



## Buckster (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, I think we all get the idea that hackers aren't benevolent or harmless, especially when they do stuff we don't like, like e-rob us.

But I don't think that was the subject of this thread, nor the question asked, no matter how much you (wayday or others in that camp) want to try to make it about hackers and their immorality.  Maybe you should start a thread about how evil hackers are, and see how that one goes?

Another thread you might want to start is, "how secure do you think your so-called privacy is on the internet?"

Meanwhile, as far as I can tell, this thread is about whether it's more wrong to watch porn, or more wrong to cheat or try to cheat, and one can guess that those two options would both be in the circumstance where the significant other doesn't know about it.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 2, 2015)

So we haven't talked about one way the OP could be interpreted: Which is more ENJOYABLE, Ashley Madison or porn?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 3, 2015)

Either one could be something to be proud of and just the kind of thing you'd want your involvement in going all over the internet. lol What do I know, when I first heard about this I thought it was some dating site or something and wondered what the big deal was!


----------



## booboo60 (Sep 7, 2015)

runnah said:


> I surf christianmingle.com because that is where the really freaky folks hang out!
> 
> But yeah as a married man it's worse to go on Ashley Madison. That site there is an implied intent to cheat. Porn is just there to get off, nothing more.


----------



## Euphrasia Alekto (Sep 8, 2015)

I guess it is just the same. Cheating starts from one's mind. Nothing is different between what one thinks and what one does in this case.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 8, 2015)

Euphrasia Alekto said:


> I guess it is just the same. Cheating starts from one's mind.



OK, I can go along with that; everything starts with one's mind except for some reflex actions, like jerking away from a stove, etc.



Euphrasia Alekto said:


> Nothing is different between what one thinks and what one does in this case.



Now that is just silly.
So if one thinks of eating muffins, that's the same?
In very hot weather, if one dreams about jumping into a cool pool of water with clothing on, the result is the same?
If one thinks about the physical pleasure of having sex with an attractive person, not one's own partner, that's the equivalent of actually having that sex?

In 1996 there was a movie released entitled 'from dusk till dawn'.  It;s mostly violent and devolves into something silly at the end.  I do enjoy a small part about one hour in where Salma Hayek, in a very abbreviated costume, does a table dance with a snake and I think how nice it would be to be as close to Selma as that snake.

In your estimation, that is the same as actually being with Salma Hayek?

Even my wife wouldn't think that way.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 9, 2015)

Here we go again.

Pastor outed on Ashley Madison commits suicide


----------

